# Still bleeding at 3 weeks...is this normal?



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

X


----------



## Saralynnnnn (Nov 17, 2003)

In sympathy ...

I bled for 5 months and my OB said this was normal, although rare. I found that if I drank more fluids, esp lots of tea, my bleeding increased for that day - but it helped me feel like I was flushing everything out, returning to "my old self" again, at least physically. Good luck!


----------



## Maderella (Mar 20, 2005)

I bled for about 4 weeks - it just stopped the other day. It was VERY mucousy also and I could get away with one pad all day too. I understand how it is a painful reminder.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes. Normal.

I bled for a month, (after delivering at 16wk) then had HUGE clots and ended up having a d&c for retained tissue. After that, my bleeding was only for a couple weeks....light, but still some mucus/tissue.

You can always ask for an u/s to be sure there is no retained tissue, as in my case. But overall...your body is letting go of a lot of lining, so most women seem to experience it.

A tough reminder, definitely.

(((hugs)))


----------

